# Do respirator masks do the job?



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

I went out to my "shop" last night for the first time since the holidays began, and I ran some white wood through the jointer. That outing confirmed what I had been fearing-that I am super-sensitive to dust in general and wood dust in particular. I had a box fan blowing out an open window, and I was wearing a stack of about four of the white gauzy masks. Even so, within an hour the familiar throat-tickling and hacky cough that I had endured for all of November while working to restore an old desk, had returned.

My question: do the cannister type respirator masks work? If so, what brand or style works best? Price is no object (within reason). It is becoming obvious that as I get older the abuse I have inflicted upon my lungs and bronchials through the years is catching up with me, and that if I intend to use these thousands of dollars in tools I've bought to enjoy in my retirement I'm going to have to solve the dust problem. I can create plenty of open-air circulation through my shop through windows and doors, but I realize that there will still be plenty of fine dust left to knock me on my butt.

Ideas appreciated.


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

This one works fine for me. A real respirator is actually much more comfortable than the guazy masks too. This was a surprise to me. I'd been avoiding getting a respirator because I thought it would be uncomfortable. I actually wear this one when cutting the grass too. (Scares the kids.)

When I'm using it, I can't even smell the grass/sawdust.

http://www.amazon.com/AO-Safety-Woodworkers-Respirator-95190/dp/B0000BYE9Q/&tag=toolcribcom130-20


----------



## JeffHeath (Dec 30, 2009)

As I have gotten older, I have developed a similar problem as you. It's serious for me because I earn my living in woodworking. I spent a week in the hospital 2 years ago due to a reaction from cutting plywood.

The respirator's work very well, as long as the filter you use is rated for the product you are trying to protect yourself from.

you might also want to consider a fully enclosed head gear with fresh air circulating through it. They are available for about $280.00, and are alot more comfortable than a respirator, which causes my face to sweat quite a bit, especially when exerting myself during, say…....hand planing.


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

I wear one when I'm working on anything that makes dust or fumes. I have a 3M brand and a Moldex brand. Both do a good job but the moldex is lighter so I use it the most. I have found these masks are a lot less expensive than sinus medicine and doctor visits. I only wish I had thought of this when I was younger.


----------



## noblevfd (Dec 7, 2008)

I have same problem . I get that tickle then the cough dust mask didn't work for me either bought double filter respirator at lowes made for dust and fumes 35-40 dollars and it works fine , fits good used it when I sealed the garage floor worked great on the fumes so it works that way also---- Bob 3-m mask I think

noblevfd


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

For the respirators to work properly, they need to seal to the face so that you aren't just breathing air through the sides. Bad news for the bearded.

Question for Jeff: do you know if the fully enclosed head gear has this limitation? What do you use?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the Triton mask and I kick myself when I don't put it on. What I like about it is it is the mask, safety "glass" visor and ear protection all in one.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the trend airsheild, I think it works pretty good, I am happy with it, I like it, especially for turning.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I looked at the Trend Airshield for installing insulation and wasn't happy with the size of particles that its filters let through. The conclusion I came to is that you either pay $35 for the activated charcoal respirators, or you pay $1200 for the 3M HEPA positive pressure systems. And the $35 was as good, it just didn't cover the eyes (I ended up going with a pair of $70 powered blower paintball goggles that had foam of roughly the same density as the Airshield for its filters) and required more effort to breath than a positive pressure system (I'm relatively fit).

Not that for a lot of applications the Trend or Triton wouldn't be just fine, I just wasn't happy with it for installing insulation in my crawlspace. Make your own call.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The right respirator with the right filter should be a big help. You might make sure your skin is covered too.


----------



## JeffHeath (Dec 30, 2009)

JimmyNate: The airshield pro creates pressure inside the helmet, and air leaves the helmet area, but particulates get trapped in the filters before they enter the face area. You are basically enclosed in a slightly pressurized helmet with air flow.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a Powered Respirator at Woodcraft for $70.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020033/19327/Power-Mask-Powered-Respirator.aspx

Going to get one after the holidays.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a North brand respirator that has particle filters, and chemical filters. They are now about $30.00 for the half face. Mine works great and the particle filters for mine are $3.50 for two filter packs. The key is to make sure that the mask fits your face without having to cinch down the straps so tight that it hurts, you may have to try on several different styles to find the right one for you. Look in the yellow pages or on line for an Industrial safety company where your located and they can help fit you with the correct mask. I get my filter packs from a company called AIRGAS and they have masks as well so most companies that sell bottle gas should have respirators as well. I priced masks at the big box stores and they are a rip off. They wanted $7.50 for 1 particle filter pack and mine takes 2 so I found AIRGAS and the were $3.50 for two.

DONT BUY OFF THE RACK, GET FITTED FOR THE RIGHT MASK!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I second RetiredCoasties' advice, get it fitted. If you don't have a good seal, it doesn't really matter what brand of respirator you have. If you're a 'furry faced fellow' at all, respirators won't seal properly. Not having a good seal, which isn't the same as pulling it tight, is almost worse than no respirator. You breathe a bit harder with a respirator and pull more dust further into your lungs if there is a leak. Different brands fit different shape faces.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I've mounted an air cleaner on the ceiling that exchanges all the air in my shop about every 8 minutes. It filters out dust down to 1 micron. every power tool has a port that I can attach the hose of my dust collector to. I even use an orbital sander that can be directly attached to a shop vac.

It's my opinion that resperators are the last item on the protection list.


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Growing up basically in a body shop, I've used a 3M brand respirator for years that was designed for automotive and industrial paints. They work great. This pic is like mine, but I also have prefilters installed on it.








But one work of advise, if you have one, keep it in an air tight place. If you have any dust floating in your shop it seems to find its way right to the mask… then when you put it on, the first few breaths is a lung full of dust! I keep mine stored in a gallon zip lock bag.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have never had an issue with respirators and my beard. It is the shape of your face that causes fit issues.


----------



## Clarence (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments, fellas.

I got the $40 3M respirator at Lowes and used some tools and generated some (I can't truthfully call it woodworking) over the holidays. I am very pleased with the result--no tickly throat, no stuffed sinuses, no hacky cough. So maybe I can still look forward to woodworking in retirement and using all these new tools I've got stacked up around here.

Clarence


----------



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for this post Clarence and thanks to the LJs responding,
some good food for thought out there.

i'm following this post closely as i was diagnosed with lung cancer 12-11-09, so now the only tool i am allowed to run is this computor, at least for now. (deticating time to research so i can educate my kids and grandkids before it's to late for them) i can't blame wood dust alone. smoker, retired firefighter, farm work spraying chemicals, etc. mostly without protection. not whining, my own fault.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm looking at getting the 3M Tekk respirator. Can someone explain the difference between the small, medium and large, as shown on amazon.com? Does it refer to the physical size, as to how it fits, or does it mean the size of partical size it filters? I don't. Know which one to get.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Buy a good respirator and make certain that it is rated for the material that you are working with….ie dust. Make certain that you have a good fit and the right filters on it. The question may be do you need a N95 rated or N100 rated filter. If you try the N95 and still having problems either the mask does not fit right or you need the N100 to filter 100% of dust particles.

Do not forget that if you are sensitive to the dust, that your clothes, hair, and shoes can also cause problems.

I think that there are several levels to dust collection starting with collection at each machine and progressing to air cleaners and dust masks or full face shields. Everyone needs to figure out what they need to do and it will vary by person.

Another thing that I will note about using masks and respirators. I used them in my job for hazardous dust and we had to go through all the training, testing and fit of the respirators. I found that as I got older it was more difficult to breath through the respirators as you are pulling are through a filter. This was more true with the N100 type that the N95 type.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Probably the size of how it fits your face. I got a 6000DD at Lowes last year. It looks the same in the pictures. They only stocked one size. I'm pretty sue it was "Large." Probably the only size the sells very many.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

It is the size. I have one. Bought the medium. I have a long face and it fits well.


----------

